# awsome Iptables 1.4.3 Version... if you want

## Schnulli

Hi All,

we have a nicy-spicy Patched Iptabel Version 1.4.3... able to do REAL transparency Bridging, in and out, BW-Shaping, Package Marking, TOS.. and and and..... all this nice Stuff "Hard-Core Networkers" are dreaming of ^^ Your ISP´s will love (hate?) you   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

Anyone interested? If so, we will prepare it for the Gentoo Community ..... ONLY for Gentoo  :Wink: 

greetz

----------

## Hu

That is a very old version of net-firewall/iptables.  Are your patches compatible with the latest release?

----------

## Schnulli

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That is a very old version of net-firewall/iptables.  Are your patches compatible with the latest release?

 

ALOT better than all new Versions, no joke, the latest Kernels dosnt support all that, this Version is able to give you, sad but true  :Sad:   (Kernel + Iproute2 has to match as well)

We tryed allready on Kernels 36 to 38 and Iptables Versions above 1.4.3..... no chance to get it working again that way,  till now.... hopefully the missing stuff can be added next time as well on new Versions......  we will see

But to be honest, thsi IPtables is  nothing for Home-Use.... ^^

----------

## nativemad

Do you have any example what can be additionally done that couldn't with iptables together with ebtables!?

----------

## Schnulli

 *nativemad wrote:*   

> Do you have any example what can be additionally done that couldn't with iptables together with ebtables!?

 

Hi nativemad,

oh-my ..... let me tell you what and why we did it that days/time..... there was no iptables and IProute Ver outa there compiled and patched to have all this support a good Linux should be able to handle.... routing, bridging and most of all completely TC support ... hopefully you know what it means.... The idea was to get it working nearly same Unix is able to do..... well, bec of several reasons not all is possible... Posix is the Key.... anyway....

Ok.. mit Dir kann ich ja auch in Schwiezer Deutsch Reden  :Wink: 

Schwerpunkt war das zu ermöglichen was Unix kann, nicht alles ist möglich da es immer an Posix scheitert und man sonst gezwungen sein würde 3/4 vom Core-System neu zu bauen.... Aber was genau suchst bzw interessiert dich denn? evtl. haben wir das ja schon in der Schublade liegen ^^

greetz/Gruß

----------

## nativemad

I already done transparent bridging with traffic control (and even some nice tcp-port based rrd graphs about the usage) and just wondered why or what can or should be made different.

So in other words it is an iptaples with iproute2, ebtables and tc built in!?

Ja, mit mir kann man natürlich auch Deutsch sprechen!   :Razz: 

Aber i glaub med puurem schwiizerdütsch hättsch wohl au du no chli müe!   :Laughing: 

grz

----------

## Schnulli

 *nativemad wrote:*   

> I already done transparent bridging with traffic control (and even some nice tcp-port based rrd graphs about the usage) and just wondered why or what can or should be made different.
> 
> So in other words it is an iptaples with iproute2, ebtables and tc built in!?
> 
> Ja, mit mir kann man natürlich auch Deutsch sprechen!  
> ...

 

hehehe.....

nöö? wie kommst du darauf das ich damit meine Mühe hätte, bin oft genug bei Euch am "See" und genieße nicht nur die schöne Luft *grins*

yap.... fully tc-command-set support, means all what is possible without changing Posix can be used.... spicy stuff, brings up the scars on most ISP foreheads  :Wink: 

but..... not yet ported to gentoo, source yes, but not yet optimized on the point......thats why i asked.... if you want...  :Wink: 

because Gentoo is a Unix/Linux Hybrid.. i am SURE !! some more will work out.....

----------

## nativemad

ok, dann wirst du wohl nicht den schönen Genfer-See meinen!   :Laughing: 

Wollte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass deutsch nicht gleich schweizerdeutsch ist... Und leider können wirklich nicht alle Schweizer deutsch.

Und schon in München wird man zum teil recht komisch angeschaut und nicht verstanden, wenn man im Dialekt redet! Obwohl ich mit bayrisch doch auch meine mühe habe!

Englisch ist da manchmal schon das einfachste!   :Laughing: 

So, does the source compile on gentoo? Or what do you have to optimize?

I would like to try it out!

----------

## Schnulli

 *nativemad wrote:*   

> ok, dann wirst du wohl nicht den schönen Genfer-See meinen!  
> 
> Wollte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass deutsch nicht gleich schweizerdeutsch ist... Und leider können wirklich nicht alle Schweizer deutsch.
> 
> Und schon in München wird man zum teil recht komisch angeschaut und nicht verstanden, wenn man im Dialekt redet! Obwohl ich mit bayrisch doch auch meine mühe habe!
> ...

 

Doch doch..... an dem See  :Wink: 

Na dann versuche mal einen Uhr-Sachsen zu verstehen der nah der Polnischen Grenze wohnt... das macht Spaß ^^ Bemme ist eine Scheibe Brot, Broiler ein Grill Händel und so weiter, ne ne, dann lieber am See, da ists schee

Na na, we simple ask before we do something, means when we do it for Gentoo, we do it in perfection ^^ Gentoo suports lots more so we need to optimize again  :Wink: 

Ok, you would like, we do....

----------

## nativemad

Wir haben eben ein paar schöne Örtchen hier!   Da muss man nicht unbedingt bis nach Genf fahren...  :Wink: 

Thanks man!  :Razz: 

I hope it's not too much work or something, if i remain the only one!? (I could probably help out with ebuild writing if you like)

----------

## Schnulli

 *nativemad wrote:*   

> Wir haben eben ein paar schöne Örtchen hier!   Da muss man nicht unbedingt bis nach Genf fahren... 
> 
> Thanks man! 
> 
> I hope it's not too much work or something, if i remain the only one!? (I could probably help out with ebuild writing if you like)

 

Stimmt, aber ich fahre ja nie grundlos "an den See"  :Wink:  das hört sich von dir ja bald wie eine Einladung auf´n Käffchen an? jaa??? Ich zahl den Kuchen ^^

Well... last time optimizing all this took over 3 month...... we will see, but we like to do it for the Gentoo community  :Wink:  (no one else anymore ! )

We will use some tricks so it wouldnt be easy to copy it for others...nailed to Gentoo  :Wink: ... just in case ^^ they shall use their own brain in future, empty words or stealing our knowledge is over ^^

Ah? help us? sounds great, when we´r  ready for testing, you are our No one   :Laughing: 

----------

## nativemad

Ich trinke zwar keinen Kaffe mehr, aber gegen ein kühles Blondes hast du sicherlich auch nichts auszusetzen oder!?   :Wink: 

Bin übrigens x86 arch tester für gentoo und daher bereits etwas gewohnt als test-Opfer her zu halten!   :Laughing: 

----------

